# Yup



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

So whyd we lose?

No penetration, low energy, poor D and far too many 3 pt attempts. Jho and Stack played poorly as well.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

If Mavs win, I'm gonna come back to this topic and laugh. If not, I'll discuss


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

26.2 seconds and I havent seen them go back to what game them a 14 pt lead. Just all jack shots. Jacking up shots isnt going to win versus giving the opponent layups.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

great, and threw away the ball.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Ok, lets discuss


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Already made my points.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Terry shoulda drank Gatorade. Then he wouldn't have missed that shot by a couple of inches


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was hoping for an overtime. It would have made that loss to the Heat more acceptable. But Dallas came out to play, but only in the first half. Zo and Wade were monsters tonight and I am proud of them.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We can all say bye to Stack and KVH.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Thank god, good riddance. maybe now we can get some goddamn penetrators.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you crazy ? We just lost a Championship and you're discussing the lack of strategy. My heart is broken


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its our strategy that LOST us the goddamn championship. YOU CANNOT JACK UP SHOTS ALL GAME AND GIVE THE OPPOSING TEAM LAYUPS!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

and a kajillion free throws.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant believe Miami was in the penalty with like half the quarter left and all the Mavs did was shoot jumpers.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its sad that Quis stepped up in game 6 of the NBA finals and Josh Howard didnt. Quis was ****ing great tonight, doing what Everyone else shouldve been doing, getting to the hole. When the game was tied, did we go to the hole? **** NO, we SAT OUTSIDE AND JACKED UP 3'S! I CANNOT BELIEVE this was AJ's doing. NO WAY did he want that. You cannot just jack up shots especially when you got guys like Snaq and Mourning just waiting for the rebounds. Because they will just turn our misses into easy 2's on penetration. I mean come on guys even `TOINE changed his game! If it aint workin dont just keep doing it stubburnly! THE 3 AINT FALLIN GET TO THE HOLE! UGH!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

SO how much money you people lose? I lost, I think, 3 bucks? lol


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

didnt bet


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I had a $10 bet that the Heat would win the ship from the start of the season. At the end of the Grizzles series I was gonna put $150 on the Mavs winning the ship. Being a Mav fan for years, i know they are good at disappointing me. Glad I didnt bet on them winning.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> Its sad that Quis stepped up in game 6 of the NBA finals and Josh Howard didnt. Quis was ****ing great tonight, doing what Everyone else shouldve been doing, getting to the hole. When the game was tied, did we go to the hole? **** NO, we SAT OUTSIDE AND JACKED UP 3'S! I CANNOT BELIEVE this was AJ's doing. NO WAY did he want that. You cannot just jack up shots especially when you got guys like Snaq and Mourning just waiting for the rebounds. Because they will just turn our misses into easy 2's on penetration. I mean come on guys even `TOINE changed his game! If it aint workin dont just keep doing it stubburnly! THE 3 AINT FALLIN GET TO THE HOLE! UGH!


 I called that **** too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I bet with an angry PHX fan 5 bucks on each game but the thing is he owed me from the Suns series so he owes me 20 bucks


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

still pissed man, cant get over that bs


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Man I stopped crying an hour ago...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I just wanna say, you guys are showing real class here.
Much respect (and possibly rep, when i have time) to all of you.

Is stack a FA?

Next year's gonna be interesting, most teams in the playoffs this year are on the rise - 
Clippers - could be better
Suns - better
Mavs - could be better
Lakers - should be better
Nawlins could make it next year
San antonio might bring over Scola, is that true?

in the East
Bulls gonna get much better, Toront improving, Bucks could get better, Nets should do, Miami'll probably get worse (but will be able to sign cheap FA's due to their championship, if Shaq stays. and if not, they might even be under the cap!)
Wizards - should be better, Indiana i don't know..

but anyway, congrats making the finals, and with your WC championship.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

different_13 said:


> I just wanna say, you guys are showing real class here.
> Much respect (and possibly rep, when i have time) to all of you.
> 
> Is stack a FA?
> ...


 Hey thanks for the compliments and no Stack isnt a FA, though I think we will trade him on draft day in a big deal...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Stack did play poorly, but that block on Udonis was so balls-y, loved it.


----------

